# "Gutted Lows, Danger For Strangers"



## Capt. Kris Kelley

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

*CASTAWAY LODGE APP* - Get the power of our top Seadrift (Texas mid-coast) lodge destination at your fingertips. It's packed with rewards, special pricing, logistics, fingertip contact, and a host of powerful tools at your fingertips. Coming soon to The Google & Apple Play Store. Android & IOS compatible.

*Off-Peak Specials *

Pre-Christmas Week Special - The Mayans obviously weren't in the lodge business! Holidays falling on weekends leaves us with some holes in the schedule at big savings. Take 20% off our lodge package pricing on waterfowl and Cast & Blast combinations from 12/18-12/24 and go ahead and throw Christmas Day in as well! "Hey, we're in Hurricane Recovery mode! Check dates and inquire* HERE*

*February Special* - Button up for big savings, drift boat or wade fishing for Trophy Class Fish. Go big or go home! Get your dates on the books by January 31st and save big time $$. Click* HERE* for details. Follow us on Instagram.






*Fish & Fowl Report*

Extreme low water on the dangerous side along with absolute glass slicked off conditions is wreaking havoc on wingshooters the last couple of days. This has been a rapid development to an extent and duration we havenâ€™t seen in years. Snap back water has been the theme for the last 5 or 6 years. Water levels have been elevated and when a front hit it blows the water out of the bay but typically comes roaring back as soon as velocities settle down a bit. The Snap back the past several years has sometimes been even to a higher level than pre-front. Duck hunters do it in skinny water and for the longest that has been pretty elusive. This â€œGutted Lowâ€ has lingered with not much snap back even on light South winds. So, it looks like it may linger. Weâ€™re familiar with gutted lows but we just havenâ€™t seen them in a very long time. Follow us on *Facebook*.

Getting on the â€œXâ€ on the bays is taking a lot of work and slicked off conditions arenâ€™t helping much. Weâ€™ve been blessed to be pulling the trigger with light straps and mixed varieties. The ducks will pattern on the water fallout but itâ€™s going to take a little time and Iâ€™m just real suspicious as to how long it will linger. â€œBack in the dayâ€, we could be shooting on gutted lows for weeks. Stay tuned and if youâ€™re thinking about making a DIY trip to the coast, youâ€™d best exercise caution, leave later in the morning, etc. Check out our *Photo Gallery*

*Fish In A Barrel*

Fish are piled up in swales and pools in the back lakes and also being seen around deeper marsh shorelines mud boiling. Deeper bayous are a great place to look early in the morning right now working soft plastics low and slow. Conditions like this have had me and my customers standing in one spot catching and releasing for hours. Good times and tight lines.

*Airboat Redfishing Trips - February to April Primetimes*

Take a look at fishing like you've never seen before with these high octane adventures in the back reaches of our marshes and environs. Hop aboard our custom Air Ranger Airboats and let the fun begin! These trips are in high demand, consider booking well in advance.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
http://www.seadriftbayfishing.com*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley

*Back to Gutted.*

Water levels have been trending on the low low side and it looks like this cold front has a little more teeth than usual. It looks like we're heading for another prolonged stretch of gutted lows and that's gonna be a real challenge.

Merry Christmas from the mid-coast!


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley

Back to gutted and with a Super moon tonight it doesn't look good for regaining water levels anytime soon. This will quickly become a big problem that we'll have to work overtime on. 

We hunted inland this morning taking limits and some really nice Bull Blue Wingz! Thsts s nice shoot following up their intro to the Texas Coast with Capt. James Cunningham spoiled them with an afternoon hunt taking 16 Geese and 12 ducks.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley

Surprisingly, we got a little water bounce back this morning which lulled Capt. James Cunningham into a false sense of security. Good shoot for Capt. Chris Cady with guests from IA; tough one for James but his guests needed to cool down a bit from a blistering hot pace James had them on.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley

*Don't Be Broken Hearted!*

Special pricing good on trips booked for the Spring before January 31st.


----------

